# How To Play a Slideshow on a TV



## Gary Kessler (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi!  I am looking for the best way to show my pictures to people on my TV.  I have a Chromecast device and a Roku, so it would be good if I can stream to either of them.  I have LR CC on MacOS, IOS and Android.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2018)

You need an app capable of showing MP4 video.  I don't know if Chromecast or. Roku are equipped with such apps.  Once you have an app that can show video , then all you need to do is export your LR slideshow As a video and let the app read and play the file.

Amazon's FireTV is similar to Chromecast and is setup  with an app to Play Photo albums stored on your Amazon website as a slideshow.  I do not know if ChromeCast has something similar with Google


----------



## Gary Kessler (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks, Cletus. I am using Lightroom CC, but I don’t see an option to export a slideshow. I have it on MacOS, iOS and Android, but I cannot find that option on any of them.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 27, 2018)

That's because there isn't one yet. The best you can do, if you have a browser on your TV, would be to use the LRCC for Web page.....when viewing an album there's a rudimentary Slideshow option.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2018)

Gary Kessler said:


> Thanks, Cletus. I am using Lightroom CC, but I don’t see an option to export a slideshow. I have it on MacOS, iOS and Android, but I cannot find that option on any of them.


Your profile said you were running Lightroom 4. Not Lightroom CC.  You will need Lightroom Classic CC 8.0  to get a slideshow module.  When you provide incomplete information, you may get wrong answers, but based on the information that you provide


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 27, 2018)

Trouble is Cletus, there's Lightroom version 8.0 (Classic), version 2.0 (LRCC) and version 4.0 (LRCC iOS and Android). So on 2 of the 3 operating systems the OP uses he would be running 4.0.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Trouble is Cletus, there's Lightroom version 8.0 (Classic), version 2.0 (LRCC) and version 4.0 (LRCC iOS and Android). So on 2 of the 3 operating systems the OP uses he would be running 4.0.


. Thanks, I see my mistake now was to not pay attention to the forum where the topic was posted.


----------

